# Computer Died during system restore. NOW LOOPING. Please HELP!



## tandymason (Dec 19, 2012)

Hello everyone,
My name is Tandy. I am new to the forum and I would say I am not an expert in computers but i follow directions well. I dont want to take the computer to anyone to fix. Fry's got me for $199 the last time the fixed my other laptop. So her is the story. 

My google Chrome was not working properly. I bought this Gateway laptop from a friend and she only had it for 2 days. I wanted to restore to factory settings. So in Windows 8 I went to the control Panel and did the system restore. When the system restore began I watched it for about 3% and 15 minutes had gone by. So i left my home since I had errands to run. I came back about 4 hours later and the laptop was dead. Dang it I forgot to plug it up and charge it. I turned the laptop back on and a blue screen popped up. I chose the option to do system restore again. Now it is looping the Gateway Windows screen. It says "Diagnosing you PC" and then it says "Preparing Automatic Repair" and then turns off and back on and repeats. I made a recovery disk before system restore and it is not recognizing it. I do not have a windows 8 cd. Can anyone help me please. Thanks


----------



## tandymason (Dec 19, 2012)

Can anyone help me??


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

check the first post here

http://en.kioskea.net/forum/affich-53091-restore-to-factory-setting-with-a-gateway


----------

